# Rollentrio gesucht:Daiwa, Penn, Shimano vor Ort



## Speci.hunter (27. Februar 2019)

Moin,

Heute früh kam meine Lieferung an:
1x Penn affinity II 7000 
1x Daiwa Emblem 35 SCW 5000LD QD
1x Shimano Ultegra 14000 XTD

Aus den Modellen möchte ich nun meine neuen Rollen aussuchen. Die Ultegra war für mich immer das Highlight was die Hersteller so im Angebot haben, allerdings hatte ich die Rolle noch nie zuvor in der Hand. Gilt quasi als die beste Rolle, wie man so oft liest. Macht auch einen guten Eindruck, der Body ist ziemlich klein dafür der Spulenkopf riesig.

Die Daiwa Emblem gefällt mir zudem auch sehr gut. 2 Spulen mit unterschiedlichen Schnurfassungen sind dabei. Schönes Schwarzes Design.

Die Penn macht für mich den stärksten Eindruck. Richtig stabil die Rolle. Glaube damit ist alles möglich, wiegt dementsprechend auch gute 680gramm und damit ist sie die schwerste Rolle. Ansonsten Verarbeitung top 

Schwierig für mich jetzt für eine Rolle zu entscheiden.. ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Erfahrungen und Anregungen für mich die es mir erleichtern werden! Bin offen für alle Informationen


----------



## jkc (27. Februar 2019)

Moin, zu der Ultegra steht im Prinzip alles im Netz, da werde ich Dir nix neues erzählen können. Frage ist für mich immer auch, was man damit vor hat. Schweres Flussangeln mit regelmäßig Bleien über 200g und Wallerbeifang sehe ich für die Ultegra jetzt nicht unbedingt als ihre Stärke an. Ihr Wickelbild dürfte aber beiden anderen Rollen überlegen sein...
Letztendlich eine Frage des geplanten Einsatzes und vor allem des Geschmacks.


----------



## Speci.hunter (27. Februar 2019)

Natürlich will ich mich immer so gut aufstellen dass es für viele Situationen ausreichend ist. An einem starken Fluss angele ich eigentlich kaum bis garnicht. Eventuell geht es mal zum Stichkanal und MittellandKanal ... Ich muss schauen, welche Rolle mir besser gefällt. Die Penn macht echt nen starken Eindruck und läuft auch sehr sauber.. die Daiwa finde ich auch nicht schlecht, obwohl die wohl eher sehr selten gefischt wird,.. man liest zumindest kaum darüber. Die Ultegra hat ihren Ruf weg. Qual der Wahl denke aber egal welche Rolle ich nehme sollte ich schon länger was von haben. Habe mir auch echt überlege die ultegra  ci4 zu holen,.. nur sprengt das so ziemlich mein Budget.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Februar 2019)

Zu den Daiwa's wirste vermutlich eher was auf engl. Seiten finden. Daiwa ist bei den Engländern schon immer sehr stark vertreten.

Bei der Ultegra vielleicht auch mal drüber nachdenken, ob man wirklich die 14000er brauch..sprich Schnurfüllung zwecks Wurf/Auslegweite. Bei den meisten werden auch locker 5500er reichen.
Achja, die Linereducer der Ultegras sind übrigens nicht das gelbe vom Ei, da rutscht auch gern mal Schnur drunter oder verklemmt.


----------



## Speci.hunter (27. Februar 2019)

Da muss ich dir recht geben :/ von der Schnurfassung würde die 5500 völlig ausreichen, es sei denn ich werde demnächst meine Gewässer wechseln sprich meinen Verein wo man mit Boot auslegen darf. Selbst dann würden es wahrscheinlich ausreichen..
Demnach wäre die daiwa im Vorteil durch die zwei unterschiedlichen Spulentiefe


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Februar 2019)

Letztlich wird dir die Antwort wohl keiner genau geben können, schon allein weil wohl niemand alle 3 Modelle selber probieren kann/konnte.

Das Gewicht der Rolle ist denk ich eher das letzte Kriterium, schließlich liegen die Ruten ja eh die meiste Zeit auf den Ablagen.
Wickelbild ist da schon wichtiger, da seh ich die Daiwa quasi gleichauf mit der Ultegra.
Bei der Bremse schauts ähnlich aus, die Daiwa hat ne ausgewiesene QD, die Ultegra ist von Haus aus auch nah an QD, lässt sich auch entsprechend nachrüsten.
Was mir bei der Ultegra eher Sorgen macht ist das nun fehlende Kugellager im Schnurlaufröllchen. Das kann auch ohne dem gut funktionieren, klar.
Dennoch bin ich da etwas skeptisch, die Vorgängerserie hatte dies noch und dafür ein Lager weniger am Drivegear, was man aber sehr einfach und günstig nachrüsten konnte (im Gegensatz zum Schnurlaufröllchen).
Was ich bei den neuen Ultegras auch nicht mag ist der fehlende Gummiring oberhalb der Bremsscheiben, bei den Vorgängern gab es das noch und auch verschraubte Deckel der Bremsscheiben.
Bei der jetzigen Ultegra sitzt da einfach so ne 0815-Drahtklemme und hält die Scheiben. Klar, funktioniert genauso, aber hält kein Wasser ab.
Und das ist aber schon wichtig wenn es bei den Werksbremscheiben bleibt, die sind nämlich aus Filz.

Was die Daiwa drinne hat entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, vermutlich aber auch Filz.
In der Hinsicht wäre die Penn werksseitig schonmal vorne, zu allem andren kann ich leider nichts sagen mangels Vorhandensein eines Modells.

Da wird dann wohl einfach das Gesschmäckle entscheiden, wirklich falsch wirste wohl mit keiner liegen.


----------



## Speci.hunter (28. Februar 2019)

Danke für deine ausführliche Rückmeldung. Genau,.. das Wickelbild sollte bei shimano und daiwa eigentlich gleich super sein, geben beide Hersteller jedenfalls so an. Eigentlich war ich mir sicher, dass ich mir die Ultegra kaufen werde, aufgrund der zahlreichen durchweg positiven Bewertungen die im Netz kursieren. Allerdings dachte ich mir dass ich die Penn auch nochmal gerne sehen und fühlen möchte. Die daiwa habe ich spontan dazu genommen, hätte ich eigentlich garnicht auf den Schirm. Obwohl ich gerade sehr positiv überrascht bin von der Rolle!! Läuft schön, Größe gut, Bremse ist wirklich von einer halben Umdrehung auf bzw. Zu. 

Anhand den explosionszeichnungen sehe ich dass in keiner rolle ein Lager im schnurfangröllchen ist, lediglich der schnurfangbügel an sich ist dicker bei der Penn, daiwa als bei der shimano. 
Zu den Bremsen würde ich dann auf Telfon umrüsten. 
Es ist echt schwierig.. hier habe ich nochmal Fotos. Bei der Penn steht ein wenig Plastik vom Schnurclip über sehr scharfkantig. 
Bei der Shimano habe ich jetzt 2 Beiträge online gesehen wo der Plastikring gebrochen war. 

Ich werde die Rollen mal an den Ruten montieren und mich dann entscheiden. Ist keine leichte Wahl, zumal ich die Rollen wirklich anders eingeschätzt habe.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Februar 2019)

Was mir an der Penn nicht so gefällt ist die Spule. Ich kanns schlecht beschreiben und will sie auch nicht schlecht machen ohne sie inner Hand zu haben, erinnert mich aber irgendwie an Cormoran-Spulen (Form und Materialstärke).
Die Gummischürze ist auch eher sinnbefreit, brauchte ich noch nie. Das mit dem Schnurclip ist zwar nicht tragisch, aber unschön.

Der Bügel der Ultegra wirkt recht filigran, ja, ist aber durchaus stabil. Der wird schon seit einigen Generationen so verbaut.
Auch der Haltekäfig mit den 2 Nasen unter der Spule, damit die Schnur nicht hinter läuft, geht eigentlich nicht kaputt.
Ich wüßte jedenfalls nicht wie wenn nicht nen Anwendungsfehler sein soll.
Die Ultegra sollte man in einigen Bereichen verbessern, sprich Bremsscheiben (Carbon oder Teflon) und Kunststoffbuchsen gegen Kugellager (Lagerung am Wormshaft, 3 Buchsen tauschbar).
Dann ist es ne tolle Rolle die auch viele Jahre halten wird.

Bei der Daiwa müßte man sich die schematics anschauen ob da ähnliche Kunststoffe eingebaut wurden, die leicht zu tauschen sind.

Wie schaut das bei der Penn mit E-Spule aus...liegt bereits eine bei oder nicht? Falls nicht wäre das auch ein Punkt der sie nach hinten schiebt.
Sowohl Ultegra wie Daiwa haben ne vollwertige E-Spule dabei, die allein auch gern mal 30€ kostet


----------



## Tim89 (28. Februar 2019)

Moin Moin,
darf ich villeicht noch eine weitere Rolle in den Raum schmeißen? Was hältst du von der Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500 QDA? Ist ne sehr solide und stabile Rolle, mit der du am am Fluss sehr gut zurechtkommen solltest. Ich selbst fische die Rolle jetzt schon mehrere Seasons und bin sehr zufrieden. Selbst nen Wels kann man mit der Rolle bändigen. Egal ob Fluss oder See, Nahbereich oder Ablegen...ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit der Rolle.
Kla ist die Rolle teurer als die von dir genannten, aber vielleicht ja doch eine Überlegung wert 

LG Tim


----------



## jkc (28. Februar 2019)

Moin, gebrochene Schnurhinterlaufschutzringe gibt es bei den älteren Shimanos eingie, ich finde die Konstruktion nicht gerade glücklich, hat mich aber nicht davon abgehalten die Dinger zu kaufen. Schnurfassung der 14000er war für mich absolutes Kaufargument und ich musste trotzdem noch auf 47er Schnur runter gehen um mehr als 300m drauf zu bekommen.   Neben der größeren Schnurfassung bedeutet ein größerer Spulendurchmesser auch größere Wurfweite und die 5500er haben nicht den gleichen Spulenhub wie die große. Günstig gekauft ist die große soweit ich weiß auch kaum teurer, bleibt unterm Strich für mich wenig über weswegen ich die 5500er vorziehen würde.
Mit den Reducern für die Spulenfassung hatte ich auch bei 27er Mono bisher keine Probleme was Einschneiden oder Festklemmen angeht, lediglich die Passform ist bei mir schlecht und die Reducer schließen nicht 100%ig wodurch streng genommen die Schnur oval aufgewickelt wird.
Bremsupgrade auf Teflon kann man sich bei den Ultegras meiner Meinung nach sparen, die Bremsen sind gut wie sie sind, bei der Vorgängerin auch nach mehreren Jahren intensievster Fischrei. Ich bin allerdings auch kein großer Freund von QuickDreck.

Nach dem Mist den Daiwa mit der ersten Entoh abgeliefert hat, wundert es mich fast, dass sie sich getraut haben den Namen beizubehalten.

Grüße JK


----------



## Speci.hunter (28. Februar 2019)

Danke!! Ja ich würde mir auch die 14000 Variante holen. Je nachdem für welche Rolle ich mich entscheide .. werde am Wochenende das regeln. Einmal an meine Ruten montieren und los gehts. 
Du fischt 0.47mm ?? Ganz schön stark, ich habe eher an 0.35-0.40 gedacht.. eventuell die shimano techninum oder korda subline, Touchdown. Da muss ich micj auch nochmal intensiver mit beschaffen 

Die Entoh habe ich eine Zeit lang auch gesucht allerdings wird sie sehr selten verkauft.. und sprengt auch mein Bidget. Benötigen die Rollen egal für welche ich mich schlussendlich entscheide eine spezielle Rollenpflege ?! Ich habe schon öfters gelesen, dass Angler ihre Rollen zur Wartung abgegeben haben


----------



## Speci.hunter (28. Februar 2019)

OKAY! Ich bin gerade noch auf ein andere Angebot gestoßen und zwar handelt es sich dabei um die Shimano Ultegra 14000 Ci4 XTC !!

Was ist denn der Größe Unterschied: nur dass der Body aus einer Legierung mit u.a Magnesium ist und daraus verwindungssteifer und besser für Belastungen ist ?? Ist dies lediglich nur der eine unterschied


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Februar 2019)

Keine besondere Pflege nötig. Die Penns sind fast alle von Werk aus reichlich gefettet. 
Shimano und Daiwa sparen da zwar häufig gerne (damit beim Probekurbeln auch schön fluffig rennt), bei den BigPits ist aber oftmals deutlich mehr drin wie bei den kleinen Spinnrollen, das langt also auch erstmal.

auf 47er runtergehen? 
Mei, wo fischt du denn, oder mit welchen regelmäßigen Beifängen hast du zu tun?
Je nach Schnur ist das schon drahtig bis starre Leine. Ok, bei ner Bigpit geht das noch ganz gut durch den langen Hub, schmeist sich aber dennoch fies.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Februar 2019)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> OKAY! Ich bin gerade noch auf ein andere Angebot gestoßen und zwar handelt es sich dabei um die Shimano Ultegra 14000 Ci4 XTC !!
> 
> Was ist denn der Größe Unterschied: nur dass der Body aus einer Legierung mit u.a Magnesium ist und daraus verwindungssteifer und besser für Belastungen ist ?? Ist dies lediglich nur der eine unterschied



1 Kugellager mehr, Hagane-Getriebe, Slow Oscillation von der Aero Technium, andere Line-Reducer.

Ob man dafür den Mehrpreis bezahlen will, muß jeder selbst wissen...ich persönlich sehe da wenig Mehrwert.


----------



## Speci.hunter (2. März 2019)

Manche Probleme lösen sich wie von selbst. Habe die Rollen gerade an meine Apex montiert. 
Die Penn passt nicht! Ist zu breit für den Rollenhalter.

Von daher bleiben nur noch die Daiwa und Shimano. Wie schon gesagt, läuft die Daiwa meiner Meinung nach sauberer und nicht so „lasch“ kann ja sein dass das noch das fett in den Kugellagern ist.

Die shimano läuft dagegen leichter,.. schon fast zu leicht.


----------



## alexpp (2. März 2019)

Auf den Bildern macht der Knauf der Daiwa einen etwas besseren Eindruck. Bei meinen Stradic sieht der Knauf ähnlich aus, dort ist dieser noch OK, aber bei den großen Rollen... ich weiß nicht so recht. Grundsätzlich favorisiere ich bei Rollen eher Shimano.


----------



## Speci.hunter (11. März 2019)

Ich habe mich eigentlich schon final für die ultegra XTD entschieden habe, aber..

Heute bekam ich die neue speedmaster XTC 14000 vor die Augen. Was meint ihr ? Qualitativ liegt die eher unter der Ultegra oder gleich auf ?? Die Optik ist so ähnlich .. 
soweit ich gelesen habe besitzt die speedmaster schon das „richtige“Quick Drag sYstem, welches man bei der ultegra mit teflon oder carbonscheiben erst noch nachrüsten müsste.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. März 2019)

Bei den Speedcasts (Vorgänger der Speedmaster) fehlte halt nur immer die E-Spule, gut möglich das dies auch bei der Speedmaster wieder so sein wird (finde im Netz keine genauen Details dazu).
Ansonsten nehmen sich die beiden quasi nix.
Hängt dann auch etwas vom Preis ab, sollte die Speedmaster deutlich günstiger sein und du die E-Spule eh nicht brauchen, dann greif da zu.
Nehmen sich die beiden im Preis aber nicht viel würde ich definitv zur Ultegra greifen. Die vollwertige E-Spule alleine kostet auch um die 30 Schleifen.

EDIT: Shimano's Website offenbart mir, das die Speedmaster wie dessen Vorgänger schon, keine E-Spule mitbringt.
Dann würde ich das davon abhängig machen, ob potentieller Bedarf an eben jener E-Spule besteht.
Glaube nicht das Shimano die wirklich weit unter der Ultegra preislich ansiedelt.


----------



## Speci.hunter (27. März 2019)

Update: bereits 2 Bestellungen abgegeben und die auch ankamen. Seht selbst! Im Video






Die Rolle knackt und klickt wenn man leicht auf das Gehäuse drückt.


----------



## Speci.hunter (27. März 2019)

Hab hier mal die Daiwa Emblem Bremse demontiert.. kann mir jemand sagen was das für bremsscheiben sind ?


----------



## jkc (28. März 2019)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Update: bereits 2 Bestellungen abgegeben und die auch ankamen. Seht selbst! Im Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin, wie drüben im anderen Thread gerade geschrieben. Das Teil ist ne Kunststoffabdeckkappe ohne tragende Funktion:
https://fishshop.shimano.com/collections/ult14000xtd

Grüße JK


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. März 2019)

Zitat von Speci.hunter: ↑        Hab hier mal die Daiwa Emblem Bremse demontiert.. kann mir jemand sagen was das für bremsscheiben sind ?

Sehen aus wie Fibre-Dichtungen für temperaturbestänige Verschraubungen. Auch ne Idee anstatt Teflon oder Graphitscheiben. Muß ich mal ausprobieren.
Zu deinen Rollen, wie sieht es mit Quantrum Radical rcf 670 aus. Läuft sauber, faßt 500 mtr 0,35 Schnur, ist sehr stabil und hat eine Ersatzspule dabei. Gibt's bei Askari für kleines Geld und ansonsten hatte SFZO sie letztes Jahr auch im Programm. (Hinweis Stichkanal)


----------



## Speci.hunter (28. März 2019)

Die Bremse macht nen guten Eindruck. Danke dir aber ich bleibe jetzt bei den beiden letzteren Modelle. Hatte mich ja schon entschieden, allerdings hat mich das klicken wie oben im Video zu sehen gestört. Daraufhin habe ich die Rollen nochmal bestellt und siehe da.. auch bei der zweiten Bestellung das selbe!


----------



## Speci.hunter (28. März 2019)

Was mir sonst noch aufgefallen ist.. die ultegra hat einen spulenhub von 50mm? D.h von eingefahren bis ausgefahren macht die Spule einen 50mm weg richtig ? Die daiwa ist deutlich kürzer.. denke mal daher auch die 35mm. Was macht das für ein unterschied ?


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. März 2019)

Der Spulenhub gibt auch die Innenlänge der Spule an; heißt auf eine 50mm Innenspule passen mehr Meter als auf eine 35mm Innnenspule bei gleichem Durchmesser. Oder anders gerechnet, bei gleicher Meterzahl muß die Spule entweder innen tiefer sein oder insgesamt breiter. Dadurch werfen  Spulen mit größeren Hub angeblich weiter, hängt aber natürlich auch vom Werfer ab. Mit deinen Rollen bist du am Kanal sowieso überbewaffnet. Habe bisher meine Schnur nur an einem großen Teich mal richtig gebraucht und dort wurde der Köder dann mit nem Boot abgelegt.


----------



## rhinefisher (28. März 2019)

Hi!
Da ich einige 14000er Shimanos in Beritt habe, möchte ich mal kundtun, dass die bei mir völlig problemlos seit vielen Jahren ihren Dienst tun, auch mit 350gr Lood.. .
Deshalb würde ich jederzeit wieder die Shimanos kaufen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. März 2019)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Was mir sonst noch aufgefallen ist.. die ultegra hat einen spulenhub von 50mm? D.h von eingefahren bis ausgefahren macht die Spule einen 50mm weg richtig ? Die daiwa ist deutlich kürzer.. denke mal daher auch die 35mm. Was macht das für ein unterschied ?



Es ist nicht nur der Hubweg alleine.
Die Ultegras haben einen deutlich langsameren Hub, will heißen der Rotor benötigt etwa 40-50 Umdrehungen um einmal rauf und runter zu fahren.
Die Schnurverlegung ist dadurch deutlich sauberer/gleichmäßiger wie bei schnellerem Hub, auch bei dickem Schnurmaterial.
Shimano hat dafür auch eine eigene Skalierung geschaffen (Stichwort: Slow Oscillation) bis zum maximum von 10 in den HighEnd-Bigpits.


----------



## Speci.hunter (2. April 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie viel 0.35mm auf die line Reducer bzw. spool economizer passt in den Größen:

10000,6000 und 3500 ?


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. April 2019)

Siehe Google linereducer Shimano ( bekomme den Link nicht hin)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. April 2019)

Hier bitte

https://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2017/Pressemitteilung-Shimano-Line-Reducer.php


----------



## Speci.hunter (3. April 2019)

Super danke! Ich nehme an dass man die line Reducer 4500 und 6000 nicht auf die 14000XTD Rolle bekommt ?! Sonst wären die ja aufgelistet. Und die 6000er fasst ja nur 0.30 200m.


----------

